# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  خياطة الجروح ( فيديو )

## الوسادة

رابط مهم جدا لتعلم خياطة الجروح و ان شالله ما بتحتاجوه 

اضغط هنا 



مع حبي

الوسادة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله كتير بخوف مشكورة

----------

